# 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Will be Held on April 7-10, 2005The Pfister Hotel, Milwaukee WisconsinJOINTLY SPONSORED BYOffice of Continuing Medical EducationUniversity of Wisconsin Medical SchoolMadison, Wisconsin International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD)Milwaukee, Wisconsin IN COOPERATION WITHFunctional Brain-Gut Research Group -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Program & Registration Details Access detailed program information and registration form here.Requires the Adobe Acrobat Reader to view. Statement of Need The 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders is being developed to enhance the knowledge and skills of physicians, psychologists, nurses and allied health professionals in their care of patients with functional gastrointestinal and motility disorders. Why Attend? The sessions will provide participants with opportunities to: Learn about advances in the pathophysiology of the functional gastrointestinal and motility disorders Learn about newer technologies involved with diagnostic assessment of the functional GI disorders Develop clinical skills in the diagnosis and care of patients with functional GI disorders Develop strategies and skills relating to interview technique, communication skills, and patient-centered care in order to improve patient satisfaction, adherence, and clinical outcome Network and share information and experiences with other conference participants Understand the influence of genetics, early life, and socio-cultural factors on the clinical expression of functional GI disorders Understand the role of neurotransmitters and receptors in the development of clinical symptoms Who Should Attend? Gastroenterologists, pediatric gastroenterologists, primary care physicians, psychologists, mental health professionals, basic scientists, physiologists, mental health professionals, nurse clinicians, and trainees in medicine and the mental health fields. Where The symposium will be held at the Pfister Hotel in downtown Milwaukee, Wisconsin. General Information Dates: April 7-10, 2005Place: The Pfister Hotel, 424 E. Wisconsin Avenue Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53202. Main Number: 414-273-8222; Toll Free: 800-558-8222; Fax: 414-273-5025; E-mail: info###thepfisterhotel.com See Program for special housing details.Exhibits The symposium will feature both nonprofit and commercial exhibits. Ample time will be included in the program to allow viewing the exhibits and meeting representatives. Credit Accreditation Statement This activity is being planned and implemented in accordance with the Essential Areas and policies of the Accreditation Council for Continuing Medical Education through the joint sponsorship of the University of Wisconsin Medical School and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. The University of Wisconsin Medical School is accredited by the ACCME to provide continuing medical education for physicians. Contact For further information contact: Terese Bailey, Office of Continuing Medical Education, University of Wisconsin Medical School, 2701 International Lane, #208, Madison, Wisconsin 53704; Phone: 608-240-2141. Email: tmbailey###wisc.edu.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYINon-Profit OrganizationUS PostagePAIDMadison, WisconsinPermit No. 658Continuing Medical EducationUniversity of Wisconsin Medical SchoolHealth Sciences Learning Center750 Highland AvenueMadison, WI 53705-22216th International Symposium onFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSApril 7ï¿½10, 2005 www.cme.wisc.eduTHE PFISTER HOTEL, MILWAUKEE, WISCONSINJOINTLY SPONSORED BYOffice of Continuing Medical Education International Foundation forUniversity of Wisconsin Medical School Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersMadison, Wisconsin Milwaukee, WisconsinIn Cooperation with Functional Brain-Gut Research GroupCORPORATE SUPPORTERSEthicon Endo-Surgery, Inc., A Johnson & Johnson CompanyGlaxoSmithKlineNovartis PharmaceuticalsSolvay Pharmaceuticals6TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONFUNCTIONALGASTROINTESTINALDISORDERSAPRIL 7-10, 2005THE PFISTER HOTELMILWAUKEE, WISCONSINFUNCTIONALGASTROINTESTINALDISORDERSSymposium FeeThe symposium fee of $600 for physicians andpsychologists; $400 for nurses, residents, physiciansï¿½assistants, and others, includes the cost of tuition,materials, a nonrefundable registration fee of $50,breakfasts, refreshment breaks, lunches, and 2 dinners.Should you cancel your registration up to 72 hoursprior to the symposium, you will be refunded the entiresymposium fee except the $50 nonrefundable portion. Norefunds will be made after that time.ExhibitsThe symposium will feature both non-profit andcommercial exhibits. Ample time has been included inthe program to allow you to view the exhibits and meetrepresentatives.HousingA block of rooms has been reserved at The Pfister Hotel,424 E. Wisconsin Avenue, Milwaukee, WI 53202; telephone414/273-8222. The special symposium rates are:Single-$149/night plus taxDouble-$149/night plus taxSuite-$199/night (salon), $199/night (master) plus taxThe Pfister will release the block of rooms to the generalpublic on March 7, 2005. Please call or write the Hoteldirectly for your reservation. Please mention ï¿½6thInternational Symposium on Functional GastrointestinalDisordersï¿½ to the hotel staff when making your reservation.Four Easy Ways to RegisterBy Mail: Return your completed registration form andpayment.By Phone: 608/262-1397. Please call and give your billinginformation or pay by MasterCard, VISA, orAmerican Express.By Fax: 1-800/741-7416 (in Madison fax 265-3163).On-line: http://www.cme.wisc.edu ConfirmationsAll registrations are confirmed in writing. If you do notreceive a confirmation, please call 608/262-1397.Conference AttireTo ensure your comfort in the conference rooms, pleasebring a sweater or jacket to accommodate temperaturevariations.For Further InformationFor symposium information please contact Terese Bailey,Office of Continuing Medical Education, University ofWisconsin, 2701 International Lane, #208, Madison,Wisconsin 53704; telephone 608/240-2141. E-mail:tmbailey###wisc.eduCreditAccreditation Statement This activity has been planned andimplemented in accordance with the Essential Areas and policiesof the Accreditation Council for Continuing Medical Educationthrough the joint sponsorship of the University of WisconsinMedical School and the International Foundation for FunctionalGastrointestinal Disorders. The University of Wisconsin MedicalSchool is accredited by the ACCME to provide continuingmedical education for physicians.Credit Designation Statement The University of WisconsinMedical School designates this educational activity for amaximum of 29 category 1 credits towards the AMA Physicianï¿½sRecognition Award. Each physician should claim only thosecredits that he/she actually spent in the activity.Continuing Education Units This program is accredited bythe University of Wisconsin, Continuing Medical Education, forup to 2.9 CEUs (29 hours).Policy on Faculty and Sponsor Disclosure It is the policyof the University of Wisconsin Medical School that the facultyand sponsor disclose real or apparent conflict of interest relatingto the topics of this educational activity, and also disclosediscussions of unlabeled/unapproved uses of drugs or devicesduring their presentation(s). Detailed disclosure will be made inthe course handout materials.Dates: April 7-10, 2005Place: The Pfister Hotel, 424 E. Wisconsin Avenue, Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53202Phone: 414/273-8222, Fax: 414/273-8082GENERAL INFORMATION2Douglas A. Drossman, MD (Chair), Professor ofMedicine and Psychiatry, Co-Director UNC Centerfor Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Divisionof Gastroenterology and Hepatology, University ofNorth Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCLin Chang, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine,Center of Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health,Division of Digestive Diseases, David Geffen Schoolof Medicine at UCLA, Los Angeles, CAWilliam D. Chey, MD, Associate Professor,University of Michigan Health System,Ann Arbor, MICarlo Di Lorenzo, MD, Director Motility Center,Childrenï¿½s Hospital of Columbus, OH,Professor of Pediatrics, Ohio State University,Columbus, OHPaul E. Hyman, MD, Professor of Pediatrics, Chief,Pediatric Gastroenterology, University of KansasMedical Center, Kansas City, KSJohn E. Kellow, MD, Associate Professorof Medicine, University of Sydney, Director,Gastrointestinal Investigation Unit, Royal NorthShore Hospital, Sydney, AustraliaG. Richard Locke III, MD, Associate Professorof Medicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine,Rochester, MNEmeran A. Mayer, MD, Professor of Medicine,Physiology, Psychiatry & Biobehavioral Sciences;Director, CNS Center for Neurovisceral Sciencesand Womenï¿½s Health, David Geffen School ofMedicine at UCLA, Los Angeles, CANancy J. Norton, President & Founder,International Foundation for FunctionalGastrointestinal Disorders, Milwaukee, WIKevin W. Olden, MD, FACP, Professor ofMedicine and Psychiatry, University of SouthAlabama School of Medicine, Mobile, ALHenry P. Parkman, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine and Physiology, Temple University Schoolof Medicine, Philadelphia, PAP. Jay Pasricha, MD, Chief, Division ofGastroenterology and Hepatology, Bassel andFrances Blanton Distinguished Professor of InternalMedicine, Professor of Anatomy & Neurosciencesand Biomedical Engineering, University of TexasMedical Branch, Galveston, TXReza Shaker, MD, Professor and Chief, Divisionof Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Director,Digestive Disease Center, Medical College ofWisconsin, Milwaukee, WIBrenda B. Toner, PhD, CPsych, Head, Womenï¿½sMental Health and Addiction Research Section,Centre for Addiction and Mental Health. Professorand Head, Womenï¿½s Mental Health Program,Department of Psychiatry, University of Toronto,Toronto, ON, CanadaArnold Wald, MD, Professor of Medicine,University of Pittsburgh Medical Center,Pittsburgh, PAWilliam E. Whitehead, PhD, Professor of Medicineand Adjunct Professor of Psychology, Co-DirectorUNC Center for Functional GI and MotilityDisorders, Division of Digestive Diseases, Universityof North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCJohn B. Wyman, MD, Professor of Medicine,Section of Gastroenterology and Hepatology,University of Wisconsin Medical School,Madison, WIPLANNING COMMITTEEThomas L. Abell, MD, Professor of Medicine,Division of Digestive Diseases, Departmentof Medicine, The University of MississippiMedical Center, Jackson MSElie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD; AssociateProfessor of Pediatrics, Anatomy andNeurobiology, Director, Laboratory ofNeurophysiology and Biobehavior, University ofArkansas for Medical Sciences, Little Rock, ARQasim Aziz PhD, FRCP, Senior Lecturer,Department of Gastrointestinal Science,University of Manchester, Manchester, UKMarcelo A. Barreiro, MD, MSc, Director,Disorders of Function Clinic, Institute forPrimary and Preventative Health Care,Binghamton University, Binghamton, NYAdil E. Bharucha, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine,Rochester, MN; Consultant, Division ofGastroenterology and Hepatology, MayoClinic, Rochester MNV. Alin Botoman, MD, FACG, FACP, ClinicalAssociate Professor of Medicine-University ofMiami, Miami, FLSylvie Bradesi, PhD, University of CaliforniaLos Angeles (UCLA), School of Medicine,Division of Digestive Diseases, Los Angeles, CALawrence J. Brandt, MD, MACG, FACP,Professor of Medicine and Surgery, AlbertEinstein College of Medicine, Chief ofGastroenterology, Montefiore Medical Center,Bronx, NYLionel Bueno, Dr.es SC, PhD,Head of Research, Department ofNeurogastroenterology, Toulouse, FranceCharles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH, ClinicalAssistant Professor of Medicine and PsychiatryUniversity of North Carolina School ofMedicine, Human Resource Consultants, PA,Chapel Hill, NCMichael Camilleri, MD, Professor of Medicineand Physiology, Atherton and WinifredW. Bean Professor, Mayo Clinic College ofMedicine, Rochester, MNJohn V. Campo, MD, Associate Professor ofPsychiatry and Pediatrics, Western PsychiatricInstitute and Clinic, University of PittsburghSchool of Medicine, Pittsburgh, PAFacultyFaculty continued on page 62 3PLEASE MAKE YOUR THURSDAY LUNCH WITH SPEAKERS, MINI SYMPOSIA,AND WORKSHOP SELECTIONS ON THE REGISTRATION FORMPROGRAMTHURSDAY, APRIL 7AM7:00 Registration and Continental Breakfast8:00 Greetings: Nancy J. Norton; StephenP. James, MD; George F.Longstreth, MDAM PlenaryEpidemiology/Genetic/BehavioralFactors/Ethnicity8:20 Moderator: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:25 Epidemiology Including Socio-CulturalInfluence ï¿½ G. Richard Locke III, MD8:45 Gender/Raceï¿½ Margaret M. Heitkemper, RN, PhD9:05 Childhood Factorsï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG9:25 Genetics ï¿½ Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD9:45 Discussion10:05 Refreshment BreakBasic Principles ï¿½ Brain/Gut10:20 Moderator: Emeran A. Mayer, MD10:40 Neuroendocrinology of Stressï¿½ Christine Heim, PhD11:00 Role of Serotonin in Motility and Sensitivityï¿½ David Grundy, PhD11:20 Central Pain Modulation: Role of Emotionsand Cognitions (Including emergingconcepts of the role of corticolimbicinteractions in somatic and visceral painmodulation) ï¿½ Emeran A. Mayer, MD11:40 DiscussionPM


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

12:00 Lunch with Speakers - see registration formï¿½ Combined GI/Psychology Treatment ï¿½ CharlesD. Gerson, MD; Mary Joan Gerson, PhD (L1)ï¿½ The Placebo Effect, Evidence and IBSï¿½ W. Grant Thompson, MD, FRCPC (L2)ï¿½ Pediatric Functional GIï¿½ Carlo Di Lorenzo, MD (L3)ï¿½ Functional GI Disordersï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD (L4)ï¿½ Psychopharmacologyï¿½ Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP (L5)MINI SYMPOSIA (3 hours)Please make your selections on theregistration form.1:30 ï¿½ 4:30 (T1 ï¿½ Pediatrics)ï¿½ Pediatrics ï¿½ Co-Chairs:Carlo Di Lorenzo, MD andPaul E. Hyman, MD1:30 ï¿½ 3:00 Rome III updates~ Neonatal-Toddlers ï¿½ Peter J. Milla, MD~ Children-Adolescents ï¿½ Andree Rasquin, MD3:00 ï¿½ 4:30 Abdominal Pain~ RAP versus FGID's: Do We Have to Choose?ï¿½ Lynn S. Walker, PhD~ Parents to Children: IntergenerationalTransmission of GI Disorders of Functionï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG~ Is Functional Abdominal Pain an EmotionalDisorder? ï¿½ John V. Campo, MD1:30-4:30 (T2 ï¿½ Stress Sensitization)ï¿½ Stress Sensitization ï¿½ Chair: Emeran A. Mayer,MD~ Stress Sensitization in Humans: Irritable BowelSyndrome and Post Traumatic Stress Disorderï¿½ R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MD~ Chronic Stress and Visceral Hypersensitivityin the Ratï¿½ Sylvie Brandesi, PhD~ Central Mechanisms of Stress Sensitizationï¿½ Rita J. Valentino, PhD1:30-4:30 (T3 ï¿½ Imaging)ï¿½ Imaging ï¿½ Chair: Reza Shaker, MDBruce D. Naliboff, PhD; Yehuda Ringel, MD;Qasim Aziz, PhD, FRCP4:30 AdjournFRIDAY, APRIL 8AM6:45-8:45 Exhibits Open6:45 BreakfastAM PlenaryPhysiology8:30 Moderator: John E. Kellow, MD8:35 Animal Studies of IBSï¿½ John H. Winston, PhD8:55 Neuroplasticity and Functional Painï¿½ Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD9:15 Mucosal Immunology and Post-InfectiousFGID ï¿½ Robin Spiller, MD, FRCP9:35 Visceral Hypersensitivityï¿½ P. Jay Pasricha, MD9:40 ï¿½ 10:30 Exhibits Open9:55 Refreshment Break10:15 Motility ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD10:35 Genetic Disorders of Motilityï¿½ Raj P. Kapur, MD, PhD10:55 Role of brain imaging in understandingbrain gut interactionsï¿½ Qasim Aziz, PhD, FRCP11:15 Discussion11:15 ï¿½ 1:45 Exhibits Open11:35 LunchPM Workshops(Workshop Coordinators names are bolded andunderlined)1:30 ï¿½ 4:30 WORKSHOPS (3 hours)ï¿½ Design of Treatment Trials ï¿½ William E.Whitehead, PhD; Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD,PhD, PNS; Frank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH;Industry Councilï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Upper GI ï¿½ Yehuda Ringel, MD; WilliamD. Chey, MD; Ray E. Clouse, MD; Ravinder K.Mittal, MDï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Lower GI ï¿½ Anthony J. Lembo, MD;Braden Kuo, MD; George F. Longstreth, MD;Ami D. Sperber, MD, MSPHï¿½ Intestinal Physiology ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD;Pierre Poitras, MD; Sushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIPï¿½ Interview Techniques and CommunicationSkills ï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD;Christine B. Dalton, PA-C; Albena Halpert, MDï¿½ Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis,Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic Inertia ï¿½ P. JayPasricha, MD; Thomas L. Abell, MD; RichardW. McCallum, MD; Henry P. Parkman, MD1:30 ï¿½ 3:00 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Genetics ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH,FACG; Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD; Michael D.Gershon, MD; Gerald Holtmann, MDï¿½ Esophageal Disorders and Symptomsï¿½ Ronnie Fass, MD; Reza Shaker, MD;Nimish Vakil, MDï¿½ Anorectal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ ArnoldWald, MD; Adil E. Bharucha, MD; GhislainDevroede, MD; Philip B. Miner, Jr., MD2:30 ï¿½ 4:00 Exhibits Open3:00 ï¿½ 4:30 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders andSymptoms ï¿½ Kenneth L. Koch, MD; WilliamL. Hasler, MD; Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD;Vincenzo Stanghellini, MDï¿½ Psychologic Testing and Assessment ï¿½ BruceD. Naliboff, PhD; Marcelo A. Barreiro, MD;Jane Leserman, PhD; R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MDï¿½ Psychological Treatment ï¿½ Brenda B. Toner,PhD, C.Psych; Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH;Jeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Brain-Gut Axis ï¿½ Jackie D. Wood, MS, PhD;Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD;Yvette Tachï¿½, PhD4:30 Adjourn6:15 Buses depart for theMilwaukee Art Museum6:30 Museum Reception and Dinner4PROGRAMSATURDAY, APRIL 9AM6:45 Continental Breakfast6:45 ï¿½ 8:15 Exhibits OpenAM PlenaryClinical Application7:30 Moderator: Nicholas E. Diamant, MD,FRCP©7:35 Integrated Approach to Functional GIDisorders: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:00 DiscussionPhysician Patient Relationship8:05 Physician/Patient ï¿½ Effective Relationshipï¿½ What is the evidence?Richard Frankel, PhDï¿½ Satisfaction with careï¿½ Adherenceï¿½ Reduction in symptomsï¿½ Clinical Outcomes8:25 The Therapeutic Value of MedicalInterview: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:45 Discussion8:45 ï¿½ 9:35 Exhibits Open9:00 Refreshment BreakDiagnostic Approach of FGID ï¿½Making a Diagnosis9:20 Moderator: W. Grant Thompson, MD,FRCPC9:25 Do the functional GI disorders overlap?ï¿½ Fermï¿½n Mearin, MD9:45 Symptom Related and Historical Dataï¿½ What is the evidence for the use of theRome Criteria? ï¿½ William E. Whitehead, PhD10:05 Differential Diagnosis and Tests to ExcludeOther Disease ï¿½ What is the evidence fortheir value? Brooks D. Cash, MDï¿½ Basic evaluation including routine lab studiesï¿½ Serologies for Celiac Diseaseï¿½ Breath Studies for Bacterial Overgrowthï¿½ Thyroid Diseaseï¿½ Imaging Studies ï¿½ Endoscopy (colonoscopy,capsules studies) Radiology10:25 Role for physiology testing?(manometry, scintigraphy, EGG, satietytest, barostat) ï¿½ Henry P. Parkman, MD10:45 Discussion10:45 ï¿½ 12:15 Exhibits Open11:00 LunchPMTreatment Options12:00 Moderator: William D. Chey, MD12:05 Traditional Medical Treatments forDyspepsia and IBS (e.g., PPIï¿½s, fiber, anticholinergics,antidepressants and laxatives)ï¿½ William D. Chey, MD12:25 Newer Receptor Acting Agents(Tegaserod, Aloesetron/Cilansetron,Clonidine, Asimadoline, etc.)ï¿½ Michael Camilleri, MD12:45 Psychological/Behavioral Treatments(CBT, IP, Stress Management, Hypnosis)ï¿½ Olafur S. Palsson, PsyD1:05 Psychopharmacological Treatmentsï¿½ Ray E. Clouse, MD1:25 Narcotic Bowel Syndromeï¿½ Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP1:45 Discussion2:00 ï¿½ 2:30 Refreshment BreakMini Symposia2:30 ï¿½ 5:30 (3 hours)ï¿½ Pharmacology and PharmacogeneticsChair: Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP;Lionel Bueno, Dr.es SC, PhD; MichaelCamilleri, MD; R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MDï¿½ Psychological ï¿½ Chair: Bruce D. Naliboff, PhD;Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH; Brenda B.Toner, PhD, C.Psych; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Communication SkillsChair: Douglas A. Drossman, MD- What is the Evidence? ï¿½ Richard Frankel, PhD- What Do Patients Know and What Do TheyNeed to Know? ï¿½ Albena Halpert, MD- Method ï¿½ Lin Chang, MD6:00 Dinner BuffetMini Symposia7:00 ï¿½ 8:30 (1.5 hours)ï¿½ Ischemic Colitis RoundtableChair: Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS;Lawrence J. Brandt, MD, MACG, FACP; StevenCaras, MD, PhD; Eric G. Carter, MD, PhD;Michael D. Gershon, MD8:30 AdjournSUNDAY, APRIL 10AM7:00 Breakfast ï¿½ Imperial BallroomAM Plenary8:00 Moderator: Douglas A. Drossman, MDWHAT IS NEW ON THE HORIZON?8:05 Understanding Quality of Life Impact ofIllness ï¿½ Brennan M.R. Spiegel, MD, MSHS8:25 Complementary Medicineï¿½ Margaret Chesney, PhD8:45 New Directions for Pharmacologic Agents(Serotonin, neurokinins, corticotrophin)ï¿½ Emeran A. Mayer, MDï¿½ Action or receptorsï¿½ Mechanismsï¿½ Treatments/Receptors9:05 Probiotics ï¿½ Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD9:25 Discussion9:40 Refreshment BreakGI Delivery of Healthcareï¿½ Creating an Efficient Model10:00 Moderator ï¿½ Charlene M. Prather, MD10:05 Use of Decision Analysisï¿½ Amnon Sonnenberg, MD, MSc10:25 Addressing Costs for FGIDï¿½sï¿½ Charlene M. Prather, MD10:45 Coding and Reimbursementï¿½ V. Alin Botoman, MD11:05 Discussion11:25 Lunch Break ï¿½ Buffet in Imperial BallroomPM Workshops(Workshop Coordinators names are boldedand underlined)12:30 ï¿½ 3:30 WORKSHOPS (3 Hours)ï¿½ Design of Treatment Trials ï¿½ William E.Whitehead, PhD; Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD,PhD, PNS; Frank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH;Industry Councilï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Upper GI ï¿½ Yehuda Ringel, MD;William D. Chey, MD; Ravinder K. Mittal, MDï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Lower GI ï¿½ Anthony J. Lembo, MD;Braden Kuo, MD; George F. Longstreth, MD;Ami D. Sperber, MD, MSPHï¿½ Intestinal Physiology ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD;Pierre Poitras, MD; Sushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIPï¿½ Interview Techniques and CommunicationSkills ï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD;Christine B. Dalton, PA-C; Albena Halpert, MDï¿½ Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis,Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic Inertia ï¿½ P. JayPasricha, MD; Thomas L. Abell, MD; RichardW. McCallum, MD; Henry P. Parkman, MD12:30-2:00 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Novel Aspects in Diet~ Probioticsï¿½ Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD~ General diet and nutritionï¿½ Kursheed N. Jeejeebhoy, MBBS, PhD, FRCPC~ Herbal and Supplementsï¿½Kirsten Tillisch, MDï¿½ Genetics ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH,FACG; Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD; Michael D.Gershon, MD; Gerald Holtmann, MDï¿½ Esophageal Disorders and Symptomsï¿½ Ronnie Fass, MD; Reza Shaker, MD;Nimish Vakil, MDï¿½ Anorectal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ ArnoldWald, MD; Adil E. Bharucha, MD; GhislainDevroede, MD; Philip B. Miner, Jr., MD2:00 ï¿½ 3:30 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders andSymptoms ï¿½ Kenneth L. Koch, MD; WilliamL. Hasler, MD; Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD;Vincenzo Stanghellini, MDï¿½ Psychological Treatment ï¿½ Brenda B. Toner,PhD, C.Psych; Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH;Jeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Brain-Gut Axis ï¿½ Jackie D. Wood, MS, PhD;Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD;Yvette Tachï¿½, PhD3:30 Adjourn5Steven Caras, MD, PhD, Director,Gastroenterology Clinical Operations andMedical Affairs, Kennesaw, GAEric G. Carter, MD, PhD, Clinical AssociateProfessor of Gastroenterology, School ofMedicine, University of North Carolina atChapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCBrooks D. Cash, MD; Assistant Professor ofMedicine, Uniformed Services University of theHealth Sciences, Bethesda, MD; Director ofClinical Research, Gastroenterology Division,National Naval Medical Center, Bethesda, MDLin Chang, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine, Center of Neurovisceral Sciencesand Womenï¿½s Health, Division of DigestiveDiseases, David Geffen School of Medicine atUCLA , Los Angeles, CAMargaret A. Chesney, PhD, Deputy Director,National Center for Complementary andAlternative Medicine, National Institutes ofHealth, Bethesda, MDWilliam D. Chey, MD, Associate Professor,University of Michigan Health System, AnnArbor, MIRay E. Clouse, MD, Professor of Medicine andPsychiatry, Washington University School ofMedicine, St. Louis, MOChristine B. Dalton, PA-C, Physician Assistant,University of North Carolina School ofMedicine, Chapel Hill, NCGhislain Devroede, MD, Professor of Surgery,Universitï¿½ de Sherbrooke, Sherbrooke, QC,CanadaCarlo Di Lorenzo, MD, Director MotilityCenter, Childrenï¿½s Hospital of Columbus, OH,Professor of Pediatrics, Ohio State University,Columbus, OHNicholas E. Diamant, MD, FRCP©, Professorof Medicine and Physiology (Emeritus),University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaDouglas A. Drossman, MD, Professor ofMedicine and Psychiatry, Co-Director UNCCenter for Functional GI and MotilityDisorders, Division of Gastroenterology andHepatology, University of North Carolina atChapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCRonnie Fass, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine, University of Arizona; Director,GI Motility Laboratories, Southern ArizonaVA Health Care System and Arizona HealthSciences Center, Tucson, AZRichard Frankel, PhD, Professor of Medicineand Geriatrics, Indiana University School ofMedicine, Indianapolis, INShin Fukudo, MD, PhD, Tohoku UniversityGraduate School of Medicine, Department ofBehavioral Medicine, Sendai, JapanHugo E. Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS,Medical Team Leader, Gastrointestinal Drugs,FDA, Rockville, MDMichael D. Gershon, MD, Professor andChairman, Department of Anatomy & CellBiology, Columbia University, New York, NYCharles D. Gerson, MD, Clinical Professor ofMedicine, Mt. Sinai School of Medicine, NewYork, NYMary-Joan Gerson, PhD, Clinical Professor,New York University Postdoctoral Programin Psychotherapy and Psychoanalysis, NewYork City Teaching Faculty, Mt. Sinai MedicalCenter, New York City, NYDavid Grundy, PhD, Professor of BiomedicalScience, University of Sheffield, Sheffield, UKAlbena Halpert, MD, Clinical Instructor,Department of Gastroenterology, BostonUniversity Medical Center, Boston, MAFrank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH, Chief of theDigestive Disease Branch, National Instituteof Diabetes, Digestive and Kidney Diseases,National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MDWilliam L. Hasler, MD, AssociateProfessor of Internal Medicine, Division ofGastroenterology, University of MichiganMedical Center, Ann Arbor, MIChristine Heim, PhD, Assistant Professor,Department of Psychiatry and BehavioralSciences, Emory University, Atlanta, GAMargaret M. Heitkemper, RN, PhD; Professorof Nursing and Medicine, University ofWashington, Seattle, WAGerald Holtmann, MD, Professor of Medicine,Director, Department of Gastroenterology,Hepatology and General Internal Medicine,Royal Adelaide Hospital University of Adelaide,South Australia, AustraliaPaul E. Hyman, MD, Professor of Pediatrics,Chief, Pediatric Gastroenterology, University ofKansas Medical Center, Kansas City, KSStephen P. James, MD, Director, Divisionof Digestive Diseases & Nutrition, NIDDK,Bethesda, MDKhursheed N. Jeejeebhoy, MBBS, PhD,FRCPC, Emeritus Professor of MedicineUniversity of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaRaj P. Kapur, MD, PhD, Associate Professorof Pathology, Childrenï¿½s Hospital and RegionalMedical Center and University of Washington,Seattle, WAJohn E. Kellow, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine, University of Sydney, Director,Gastrointestinal Investigation Unit, RoyalNorth Shore Hospital, Sydney, AustraliaKenneth L. Koch, MD, Professor of Medicine,Wake Forest University, Winston-Salem, NCBraden Kuo, MD, GI Motility Center,Instructor of Medicine, Massachusetts GeneralHospital, Harvard Medical School, Boston MAJeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD, Assistant Professor,Department of Medicine, University at BuffaloSchool of Medicine, SUNY, Buffalo, NYAnthony J. Lembo, MD, Instructor ofMedicine, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MAJane Leserman, PhD, Professor, Department ofPsychiatry, University of North Carolina Schoolof Medicine, Chapel Hill, NCRona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG;Professor, University of WashingtonSeattle, WAG. Richard Locke III, MD, Associate Professorof Medicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine,Rochester, MNGeorge F. Longstreth, MD, Head ofGastroenterology, Kaiser Permanente; ClinicalProfessor of Medicine, UCSD School ofMedicine, San Diego, CAR. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MD, Clinical Professorof Psychiatry, University of South Carolina,Director, Southeast Health Consultants,Charleston, SCEmeran A. Mayer, MD, Professor of Medicine,Physiology, Psychiatry & BiobehavioralSciences; Director, CNS Center forNeurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health,David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA,Los Angeles, CARichard W. McCallum, MD, Professorof Medicine, Director of the Center forGastrointestinal Nerve and Muscle Functionand the Division of GI Motility, University ofKansas Medical Center, Kansas City, KSFermï¿½n Mearin, MD, Director of theGastroenterology Department, Centro Mï¿½dicoTeknon, Barcelona, SpainPeter J. Milla, MD, Professor, GastroenterologyUnit, Institute of Child Health, UniversityCollege London, London, UKPhilip B. Miner Jr., MD, President and MedicalDirector, Oklahoma Foundation for DigestiveResearch; Associate Professor of Medicine,University of Oklahoma, College of Medicine,Oklahoma City, OKRavinder K. Mittal, MD, Professor ofMedicine, UCSD, San Diego, CABruce D. Naliboff, PhD, Co-Director, Centerfor Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½sHealth and Clinical Professor, Department ofPsychiatry and Biobehavioral Sciences, UCLAand VA GLAHS, Los Angeles, CANancy J. Norton, President & Founder,International Foundation for FunctionalGastrointestinal Disorders, Milwaukee, WIKevin W. Olden, MD, FACP, Professor ofMedicine and Psychiatry, University of SouthAlabama School of Medicine, Mobile, ALOlafur S. Palsson, PsyD, Associate Professorof Medicine, UNC Center for Functional GIand Motility Disorders, University of NorthCarolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCHenry P. Parkman, MD, Associate Professor ofMedicine and Physiology, Temple UniversitySchool of Medicine, Philadelphia, PAP. Jay Pasricha, MD, Chief, Division ofGastroenterology and Hepatology, Bassel andFrances Blanton Distinguished Professor ofInternal Medicine, Professor of Anatomy &Neurosciences and Biomedical Engineering,University of Texas Medical Branch,Galveston, TXPierre Poitras, MD, Professor of Medicine,Universite de Montreal, Montreal, QC, CanadaCharlene M. Prather, MD, Associate Professorof Internal Medicine, Saint Louis UniversitySchool of Medicine, St. Louis, MOEamonn M.M. Quigley, MD, Professor ofMedicine and Human Physiology, Head of theMedical School and Alimentary PharmabioticCenter, National University of Ireland, Cork,IrelandAndree Rasquin, MD, Professor of Pediatrics,University of Montreal, Montreal, QC, CanadaYehuda Ringel, MD, Assistant Professor ofMedicine, Department of Medicine, Divisionof Gastroenterology and Hepatology, TheUniversity of North Carolina at Chapel Hill,Chapel Hill, NCSushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIP Professor ofInternal Medicine, Neuroscience and CellBiology, the University of Texas MedicalBranch, Galveston, TXReza Shaker, MD, Professor and Chief,Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology,Director, Digestive Disease Center, MedicalCollege of Wisconsin, Milwaukee, WIAmnon Sonnenberg, MD, MSc, Professor ofMedicine, Oregon Health & Science University,Portland, ORAmi D. Sperber, MD, MSPH, AssociateProfessor of Medicine, Faculty of HealthSciences, Ben-Gurion University of the Negev,Soroka Medical Center, Beer-Sheva, IsraelBrennan M.R. Spiegel, MD, MSHS, AssistantProfessor of Medicine, VA Greater Los AngelesHealthcare System, David Geffen School ofMedicine at UCLA, Co-Director, Center forthe Study of Digestive Healthcare Quality andOutcomes, Los Angeles, CARobin Spiller, MD, FRCP, Professor ofGastroenterology, University Hospital,Nottingham, UKVincenzo Stanghellini, MD, Associate Professorof Internal Medicine, Department of InternalMedicine and Gastroenterology, University ofBologna, Bologna, ItalyYvette Tachï¿½, PhD, Professor of Medicine,UCLA, Associate Director, CURE DigestiveDiseases Research Center Co-Director, Centerfor Neurovisceral Sciences & Womenï¿½s HealthCURE/UCLA, Department of Medicine,Division of Digestive Diseases,Los Angeles, CAW. Grant Thompson, MD, FRCPC, EmeritusProfessor of Medicine, University of Ottawa,Ottawa, ON, CanadaKirsten Tillisch, MD, Clinical Instructor,Division of Digestive Diseases, David GeffenSchool of Medicine at UCLA, Center forNeurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health,Los Angeles, CABrenda B. Toner, PhD, CPsych, Head, Womenï¿½sMental Health and Addiction Research Section,Centre for Addiction and Mental Health.Professor and Head, Womenï¿½s Mental HealthProgram, Department of Psychiatry, Universityof Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaNimish Vakil, MD, Clinical Professor ofMedicine, University of Wisconsin MedicalSchool, Madison, Associate Professor ofMedicine, College of Health Sciences,Marquette University, Milwaukee, WIRita J. Valentino, PhD, Professor, Pediatrics,University of Pennsylvania and The Childrenï¿½sHospital of Philadelphia, Philadelphia, PAArnold Wald, MD, Professor of Medicine,University of Pittsburgh Medical Center,Pittsburgh, PALynn S. Walker, PhD, Professor of Pediatrics,Director, Division of Adolescent Medicineand Behavioral Science, Vanderbilt UniversitySchool of Medicine, Nashville, TNWilliam E. Whitehead, PhD, Professor ofMedicine and Adjunct Professor of Psychology,Co-Director UNC Center for Functional GIand Motility Disorders, Division of DigestiveDiseases, University of North Carolina atChapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCPeter J. Whorwell, MD, Senior Lecturer inMedicine & Gastroenterology, University ofManchester, Manchester, UKJohn H. Winston, PhD, Assistant Professor ofMedicine, University of Texas Medical Branch,Galveston, TXJackie D. Wood, MS, PhD, Professor ofPhysiology & Cell Biology and InternalMedicine, The Ohio State University College ofMedicine, Columbus, OHFaculty6REGISTRATION FORM6TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSAPRIL 7-10, 2005Please print in block lettersNameFirst MI LastProfessional Degree (for credit and name badge) ❏ MD ❏ DO ❏ PhD ❏ RN ❏ PAOther, specifyCompany NameDept. Name and/or Mail CodeWork AddressCity, State, ZipDay Phone ( ) FAX ( )Where you can be reached from 9:00 am - 5:00 pmE-mail AddressMail confirmation/credit to my home (optional):Home AddressCity, State, ZipPLEASE RETURN YOUR PAYMENT WITH THIS FORM TO:Kathy Kneebone, The Pyle Center, 702 Langdon Street, Madison, WI 53706or FAX 1-800/741-7416 (in Madison FAX 265-3163).WORKSHOP REGISTRATIONlease check the sessions you would like toattend. Requests will be honored on afirst-come, first-served basis.THURSDAY, APRIL 7Mini Symposia (1:30-4:30 pm)❏ T1 ï¿½ Pediatrics❏ T2 ï¿½ Stress Sensitization❏ T3 ï¿½ ImagingFRIDAY, APRIL 8PM Workshops (Please choose one 3 hour sessionor two 1.5 hour sessions)A. 3-Hour Workshops (1:30-4:30 pm):❏ A1. Design of Treatment Trials❏ A2. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Upper GI❏ A3. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Lower GI❏ A4. Intestinal Physiology❏ A5. Interview Techniques andCommunication Skills❏ A6. Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction,Colonic InertiaB. 1.5-Hour Workshops (1:30-3:00 pm):❏ B1. Genetics❏ B2. Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms❏ B3. Anorectal Disorders and SymptomsC. 1.5-Hour Workshops (3:00-4:30 pm):❏ C1. Upper Gastrointestinal Disordersand Symptoms❏ C2. Psychologic Testing and Assessment❏ C3. Psychological Treatment❏ C4. Brain-Gut AxisSATURDAY, APRIL 9Mini Symposia (2:30-5:30 pm)❏ S1 ï¿½ Pharmacology and Pharmacogenetics❏ S2 ï¿½ Psychological❏ S3 ï¿½ Communication SkillsMini Symposia (7:00-8:30 pm)❏ S4 ï¿½ Ischemic Colitis RoundtableSUNDAY, APRIL 10PM Workshops (Please choose one 3 hour sessionor two 1.5 hour sessions)D. 3-Hour Workshops (12:30-3:30 pm):❏ D1. Design of Treatment Trials❏ D2. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Upper GI❏ D3. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategiesï¿½ Lower GI❏ D4. Intestinal Physiology❏ D5. Interview Techniques andCommunication Skills❏ D6. Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction,Colonic InertiaE. 1.5-Hour Workshops (12:30-2:00 pm):❏ E1. Novel Aspects in Diet❏ E2. Genetics❏ E3. Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms❏ E4. Anorectal Disorders and SymptomsF. 1.5-Hour Workshops (2:00-3:30 pm):❏ F1. Upper Gastrointestinal Disordersand Symptoms❏ F2. Psychological Treatment❏ F3. Brain-Gut Axis#4006; ame-gastThursday Lunch with the Speakers Registrationlease register by choosing your top three selections (rank order 1-3).One request will be honored on a first-come, first-served basis.___L1 (Gerson & Gerson) ___L4 (Drossman)___L2 (Thompson) ___L5 (Olden)___L3 (Di Lorenzo)The University of Wisconsin provides equal opportunities in employment and programming, including Title IX requirement.The University of Wisconsin Medical School fully complies with the legal requirements of the ADA and the rules andregulations thereof. If any participant in this educational activity is in need of accommodations, please notifyTerese Bailey in order to receive service. Please call 608/240-2141.7Statement of NeedThe 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disordershas been developed to enhance the knowledge and skills of physicians,psychologists, nurses and allied health professionals in their care of patients withfunctional gastrointestinal disorders.ObjectivesThe sessions will provide participants with opportunities to:ï¿½ Learn about advances in the pathophysiology of the functional andmotility gastrointestinal (GI) disordersï¿½ Learn about newer technologies involved with diagnostic assessment ofthe functional GI disordersï¿½ Develop clinical skills in the diagnosis and care of patients with functionalGI disordersï¿½ Develop strategies and skills relating to interview technique,communication skills, and patient-centered care in order to improvepatient satisfaction, adherence, and clinical outcomeï¿½ Network and share information experiences with other conferenceparticipantsï¿½ Understand the influence of genetics, early life, and socio-cultural factorson the clinical expression of functional GI disordersï¿½ Understand the role of neurotransmitters and receptors in thedevelopment of clinical symptomsWho Should AttendGastroenterologists, pediatric gastroenterologists, primary care physicians,psychologists, mental health professionals, physiologists, basic scientists, nurseclinicians, and trainees in medicine and the mental health fields.Where It Will BeThe symposium will be held at the Pfister Hotel in downtown Milwaukee,Wisconsin.For Further InformationFor symposium information please contact Terese Bailey, Office of ContinuingMedical Education, University of Wisconsin Medical School, 2701 InternationalLane, #208, Madison, Wisconsin 53704; telephone 608/240-2141.E-mail: tmbailey###wisc.edu.6TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERS


----------

